# how big is your mini? and when did s/he stop growing?



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm hoping my Sydney, who is a little munchkin, will get a little bigger. But at 6 months, and looking like she's grown into her paws and with her adult teeth all in, I think she's done. Plus she hardly eats so that doesn't help. Her momma was 13", her dad was 14".

She's actually 12" tall and around 12 lbs at 6 months, so she's technically smack dab in the mini range I know, but she looks really puny. Most folks think she's a toy, and that's with all her fluffy hair making her look bigger.









I was curious if there was anyone here with a mini who had a growth spurt past 6 months of age.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes! I think Sprout grew about one inch or so between 6 months and 9 months. He's 13 months now and I think he's filled quite a bit more as well - he looks a lot sturdier than he did just a few months ago.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily weighs 11.8 lbs and her height is approx, 14" at the shoulder if I remember correctly. Everyone that sees her pic thinks she's a standard for some reason. I did too when I saw her pic on Petfinder. Something about her looks big, I guess. I don't have any input on growth spurts since we just adopted her and she's full grown.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Trev is an oversized mini at 16.5" and 18.5 lbs. I too thought he was finished growing around 8 months when he was 14.5"....and then I measured him at 15 mo and he'd gained two inches. And now at 19 mo he continues to develop...more muscles, better control over himself, more width and heft. I would be very surprised if your pup is done at 6 mo...I've noticed that poodles seem to grow into their feet much sooner than other dogs, but that doesn't mean they are done growing.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My mini boy measured at 15 inches and weighed 17 lbs when he was 6 months old and he continued to grow, till he's 11 months old, to 17 inches and 20 lbs. He's now 2.5 yrs old and has maintained this height/weight for almost 1.5 yrs already with good muscle tone and a tight silver butt  But then mine is a boy and he is obviously a Poozilla.

What's Sydney's body length (neck to base of tail)?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is an oversized mini at about 16.5 - 17". Last time we weighed him, he was slightly overweight at 22 lbs., but he's slimmed down since then and I'm guessing he's now ~20 lbs. (He's a couch potato kind of guy who loves his food, and keeping the weight off is a challenge.)

We got him as a six month old, and he did grow slightly up till about a year, but only slightly.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

taem, maybe Sydney looks small to folks because the long hair makes the legs looks shorter (at least that's how it looks to me from the pic you posted)


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> What's Sydney's body length (neck to base of tail)?





Lily's-Mom said:


> taem, maybe Sydney looks small to folks because the long hair makes the legs looks shorter (at least that's how it looks to me from the pic you posted)


Ok I just measured her, this isn't exact because her hair gets in the way and she fidgets a lot, but she seems to be about 13" from neck to base of tail, and 13" tall. Her hair does make her look short legged though.

Anyway that's another thing that makes me think she's fully grown, she's got the squarish shape already.

I'm encouraged to hear that so many of you have minis who continued to grow past 6 months.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Poodles should be square...iow the same length from pin bone to breast bone as they are tall...so if Sydney is 13" tall at the withers, she should be 13" long from pin bone to breast bone. If she's 13" from neck to tail base, then she's a bit long in the body, which will make her look shorter legged. I still think she's going to grow a bit, but even if she doesn't, 13" is still a pretty nice size.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Poodles should be square...iow the same length from pin bone to breast bone as they are tall...so if Sydney is 13" tall at the withers, she should be 13" long from pin bone to breast bone. If she's 13" from neck to tail base, then she's a bit long in the body, which will make her look shorter legged. I still think she's going to grow a bit, but even if she doesn't, 13" is still a pretty nice size.


I measured her length from the same spot as I did her height, I guess the withers. Is "neck to tail base" something different?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

taem said:


> I measured her length from the same spot as I did her height, I guess the withers. Is "neck to tail base" something different?


 On a poodle, you measure length from pin bone (point of rump, butt bone, whatever you call it!) to the breast bone. "Neck to tail base" isn't the correct way to measure them. I'm assuming that by neck we are talking about the withers, or the base of the neck and not the throat area.


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

Bobbi just turned 7 months and he's 11 pounds... 

I would think a 6 month old mini that weighs over 15 pounds is like someone said a Poozilla..


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

I love her coloring.


----------

